

Do you draw your iOS UI (1) in code or (2) in Photoshop/Illustrator, and why? - ratsimihah

(1) By overriding drawRect for example, which I assume would be more flexible in term of scaling and dynamic customization.<p>(2) By drawing assets in Photoshop&#x2F;Illustrator and importing them in a catalog, which I assume would give more control over the quality of the assets.&lt;p&gt;From that, I am guessing that it depend on the use case. However, are there any of you who prefer a method over another, in general, and why?<p>For DN users: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.layervault.com&#x2F;stories&#x2F;12137-ask-dn-do-you-draw-your-ios-ui--1-in-code-or-2-in-photoshopillustrator-and-why
======
mattquiros
You'll save a lot of time doing it in Photoshop/Illustrator. If it takes other
screens and API requests to get to the UI you're building, it'll take a while
before you can see what your code does. Using images, especially stretchable
ones, is also lighter on memory.

Also, I don't know what you mean by "scaling." You should be able to zoom
images with UIView animations, and should have different sizes of the images
depending on whether you're targeting an iPhone/iPad.

